# Can I Get A Few Ideas Please!



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Right.. I'm in the mood for a change, and finding dive watches a bit of a nuisance getting comfortably under the cuff of some my shirts so am reckoning on something of a military/pilot/flieger theme.

Have a few notions so far - an eta movement would be nice rather than miyota. Hand wind or auto so 2801/2804/2824, you know the usual suspects... and lugs no less than 20mm.

18mm won't cut it! Simple dial, dark face white hands rather than cream or ivory face. And most pertinently - drilled through lugs!

Aristo / Laco / RLT / O&W etc etc etc. Suspect this may need to be funded by somewhat of a firesale, so perhaps no Stowa / Archimedes as they're out of budget I'm thinking.

Suggestions invited please!

H


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, I was thinking of posting this in the Photog section, as it's a draft of watch porn I hope to do proper later (of my latest acquisition), but it may sort of get your thoughts going. It's not a 20mm lug width (22mm), and kind of chunky (the lugs curve down so the bezel sits high above the band ... but the band is inline with the caseback, making it comfy on the wrist)...










I am also exceedingly pleased with the Orient EV09 that I got this summer ... you've seen pics ... it's a pip, and keeping damned good time as well. It's a 19mm lug width. (The band is from Roy, a Darlena carbon fiber.)










I do like my two O&Ws, both 20mm lugs, both smaller watches, and both easily sliding under the cuff. Look in the mid-week military for my M5. I've shown off my "5513" far too much already. Here it is again on a Nano 3G(?), so you can see it's not all that big.... About the size of my Seiko 5 actually.


----------

